# das "leichentuch" des Hammerträgers ist wohl gefallen...



## deon172 (18. Januar 2009)

ladies und gentlemen,
liebe mit-zwerge, 
ihr menschen

und sogar ihr langohren!


das leichentuch des Hammerträgers scheint gefallen zu sein. lange wurde in vielen foren weltweit spekuliert, was nun mit der fehlenden 
Zwergen-Melee-Klasse geschieht.

Als dann die Eisenrecher einen Hammer schwingn durften, und der Hammerträger aus versehen auf den Testservern auftauchte, brodelte vor allem
in Amerika die Gerüchteküche...

Nun gibt es den ersten "greifbaren" Hinweis:

Keen & Graev ( zwei super-aktive Warhammer-Blogger ) haben offensichtlich von Mythic Post bekommen...

Keen & Graev's Blog

hoffentlich ist das nicht nur ein dummer Scherz...


Sterni? Hamil? 

bitte bitte bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gebt mir einen grund, ende dieses Monats mit einem orangenen Irokesen zur Arbeit zu fahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruss

deon


----------



## Senubirath (18. Januar 2009)

Ich würde ma sagen abwarten und tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es is net unüblich bestimmte quellen spezielle informationen raus zugeben die sich als falsche fährte entpuppen...


Aber das mit dem Slayern wäre ne tolle sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (18. Januar 2009)

Auch wenns ein Scherz sein sollte ist die Idee originell ;-)


----------



## Alith (18. Januar 2009)

also ich glaub nicht an den Slayer als spielbare Klasse das es Aspekte gibt die gegen ihn Sprechen
siehe:
http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Slayer


----------



## Bharak (18. Januar 2009)

für alles gibt es pro und contra nur bis jetzt hab ich keinen grund gesehen der es wirklich ausschließt die slayer reinzubringen
auch wenn schon diverse andere mögliche kandidaten für die zwerge genannt wurden, so ist und bleibt doch der slayer die einzige von den spielern herbeigesehnte karriere (natürlich gibts ausnahmen aber bei der mehrheit scheint es der fall zu sein) 

für mich wäre es zumindest dann die erste klasse die ich wirklich als main char spielen würde, zwerge ftw aber die vorhanden 3 sind mir nicht agressiv genug mit äxten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andi89 (18. Januar 2009)

Slayer wären auf Rollenspielservern aber nicht so der Hit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre definitiv zu viele Selbstmordbärte unterwegs


----------



## Helwalker89 (18. Januar 2009)

für den slayer spricht abber auch das einer der hohen tiere bei mythic nach dem patch wo der hammerträger aus der closed beta noch zu spielen war, gesagt hat das er in absehbarer zeit nich ins spiel kommen wird, außerdem passt der hammerträger hintergrundtechnisch nich da er eine königselite is die gar nich in den normalen krieg eingreift (quelle irgend ein buffcast glaub ich)


----------



## Rorret (18. Januar 2009)

schonmal was von Gotrek Gurnisson gehört? DEM slayer schlechthin....zumindestens was die geschichtenvielfalt des warhammer universums so hergibt! nicht baragor, der erste slayerkönig oder der aktuelle könig eisenfaust sind die bekanntesten, sondern gotrek. das nurmal so am rande erwähnt; vom hintergrund her gibts kaum was geeigneteres als die slayer. (natürlich nur meiner meinung nach!)

was aber eindeutig für die slayer spricht, ist ganz einfach die faulheit von spieleprogrammierern, vorhandene models zu implementieren. entweder man nimmt vorhandenes material und verwurschtelt dieses zu "neuen" klassen und rassen (sehr beliebt bei den oberfaulpelzen von blizzard!), oder noch einfacher: bestehende npc´s werden für den spieler angepasst und wählbar gemacht. und da slayer-zwerge alle nase lang rumrennen in WAR, wäre es doch naheliegend, diese als kommende und vor allen dingen PASSENDE nahkampf-dd´s der ordnung zu bringen......!?

lg
rorret


----------



## Creazy (18. Januar 2009)

Wenn des kein fake sein sollte ist das auf jedenfall eine ganz toller Teaser! ohhh ich freu mich jetzt schon auf den 29.1. =D

und btw: Ja Hammerträger bilden die Eliteleibgarde der Zwergenkönige. wie in der Aktuellen ausgabe des Armeebuchs Zwerge von Games Workshop nachzulesen ist.


----------



## soefsn (19. Januar 2009)

Ich würde das mit den Slayern in der Form nicht begrüßen. Slayer haben ihre eigenen Gesetze und könnten für meinen Geschmack als neue Rasse eingeführt werden. Wenn man den Slayer zu den Zwergen schieben will, so wäre das für meinen Geschmack ein böser Bruch von Mythic was die Warhammer Geschichte angeht. Als neue Rasse auf der Ordnungsseite würde das für mich jedoch ok gehen.

Als eigene Rasse könnte man dann auch gerne die verschiedenen Slayer Formen nehmen wie z.b den Drachenslayer, Trollslayer, Dämonenslayer so wie den Riesenslayer. Denn als Klasse bei den Zwergen müsste ich als Spieler die Slayerfestung Karak Kadrin und Slayerkönig Ungrim Eisenfaust dann einfach komplett vergessen oder wie?

Also wenn das so kommen sollte dann gibt es von mir den ersten sehr großen Minuspunkt. Und wenn Games Workshop da was mitzureden hat, so sollten Sie da mal ganz schnell eingreifen. Ich bin gespannt auf den 29.01.09 ob es sich da tatsächlich um eine neue Klasse Namens Slayer handelt, obwohl Sie laut Warhammer Geschichte mehr oder weniger ihr eigenes Volk sind.
Also als eigene Rasse Ja. Aber als einzelne Klasse Nein.


----------



## soefsn (19. Januar 2009)

Bharak schrieb:


> für alles gibt es pro und contra nur bis jetzt hab ich keinen grund gesehen der es wirklich ausschließt die slayer reinzubringen
> auch wenn schon diverse andere mögliche kandidaten für die zwerge genannt wurden, so ist und bleibt doch der slayer die einzige von den spielern herbeigesehnte karriere (natürlich gibts ausnahmen aber bei der mehrheit scheint es der fall zu sein)
> 
> für mich wäre es zumindest dann die erste klasse die ich wirklich als main char spielen würde, zwerge ftw aber die vorhanden 3 sind mir nicht agressiv genug mit äxten
> ...



Ich würde das mit den Slayern in der Form nicht begrüßen. Slayer haben ihre eigenen Gesetze und könnten für meinen Geschmack als neue Rasse eingeführt werden. Wenn man den Slayer zu den Zwergen schieben will, so wäre das für meinen Geschmack ein böser Bruch von Mythic was die Warhammer Geschichte angeht. Als neue Rasse auf der Ordnungsseite würde das für mich jedoch ok gehen.

 Als eigene Rasse könnte man dann auch gerne die verschiedenen Slayer Formen nehmen wie z.b den Drachenslayer, Trollslayer, Dämonenslayer so wie den Riesenslayer. Denn als Klasse bei den Zwergen müsste ich als Spieler die Slayerfestung Karak Kadrin und Slayerkönig Ungrim Eisenfaust dann einfach komplett vergessen oder wie?

Also wenn das so kommen sollte dann gibt es von mir den ersten sehr großen Minuspunkt. Und wenn Games Workshop da was mitzureden hat, so sollten Sie da mal ganz schnell eingreifen. Ich bin gespannt auf den 29.01.09 ob es sich da tatsächlich um eine neue Klasse Namens Slayer handelt, obwohl Sie laut Warhammer Geschichte mehr oder weniger ihr eigenes Volk sind.

Also als eigene Rasse Ja. Aber als einzelne Klasse Nein.

Das spricht für mich ganz klar ein Grund der es ausschliessen sollte.


----------



## antischock (19. Januar 2009)

die weißen löwen sind auch die leibgarde des phönixkönigs.. die hintergrundgeschichte würde es denke schon ermöglichen dass die hammerträger in diesem aussergewöhnlichen krieg an die front geschickt werden.
gegen den slayer sprach bisher immer das er eine viel zu starke einheit ist und games workshop (GW) sicher nicht das ok geben würden. jedoch wurde auch gesagt, dass der slayer sehr gerne umgesetzt werden würde von den designern, diese nur nicht wussten wie.

ich tippe & hoffe ich auf den hammerträger aus folgenden gründen:

a: der auserkorene ist laut regelbuch auch eine eliteeinheit gewesen und GW gab das ok.
b: werden alle spielercharaktere ja gewissermaßen zu eliteeinheiten dieser warhammer-epoche^^
c: ist der slayer die prägenste, markanteste und bekannteste warhammer-einheit :-) quasi KULT
d: wünschen sich anscheinend ein großteil der spieler sein erscheinen, ebenfalls die designer
e: würde seine implementierung sicher einen dicken schub zur serverbalance beitragen
d: werden mythic und GW aus finanzieller sicht entscheiden; und der slayer ist da die besssere wahl *g*
f: ist der choppa viel cooler als der hammerträger^^
g: sind "frische" slayer längst nicht übermächtig und können ihr ziel auch sehr schnell an >1 Troll< erreichen *gg*
h: sind die sehr lange "erfolglosen" (leveln) slayer erst so übermächtig, und das ist weit über rank 40 ;-)
i: hab ich eh recht


----------



## Dreonidas (19. Januar 2009)

Zum Thema Hammerträger und Königselite bzw. Königliche Leibgarde. Sind das Schwarze Gardisten nicht auch, hm? 
Schwarze Garde

Das wäre meiner Meinung nach nicht der ausschlaggebende Grund gewesen den Hammerträger zu streichen, vielleicht eher dass Mythic es einfach nicht hinbekommen hat den Hammerträger als Spielbare Klasse interessant genug zu machen. Oder die Klassenmechanik war einfach pfui.

Zum Thema Slayer, wäre verdammt COOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Auch in Punkto Fluff wäre meiner Meinung nach nichts entgegen zu bringen (Zur Info für alle Fluffliebhaber: Habe bis jetzt alle erschienenen deutschsprachigen Bücher von Warhammer Fantasy/40k gelesen und spiele das TableTop seit fast über 10 Jahre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


edit: @ antischock warst schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und stimmt den Weissen Löwen habe ich komplett vergessen, den sieht man aber ja auch kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Zum Rest stimme 100% zu


----------



## antischock (19. Januar 2009)

bitte um verzeihung, aber laut meinem kenntnisstand sind slayer keine eigene armee, zumindest kenne ich kein slayer-armee-buch, und werden definitiv zu den zwergen gezählt.

es sind verstoßene, genauer gesagt haben sie ihr exil selbst gewählt, und stoßen zu kriegszeiten zu ihren landsmännern auf dem schlachtfeld hinzu.
man könnte sie auch mit den schattenkriegern der hochelfen vergleichen, welche abseits ihrer eigenen zivilisation leben und sich von deren mentalität unterscheiden weil sie ewige rache an malekith geschworen haben, weshalb sie eine ähnliche dauerjagd wie die slayer leben.

edit: und ja, games workshop hat nicht nur mitspracherecht, sondern entscheidet als schlussinstanz, sprich segnet alles ab oder auch nicht, was dann verbindlich ist.

die slayerfestung hingegen entstand dadurch dass der könig seinen eid nicht erfühlen konnte und sein nachfahre den eid weiterträgt womit auch die festung im familienbesitzt blieb und im laufe der zeit zur slayerfestung wurde. die slayer haben jedoch nicht ihren ursprung in der festung, der großteil der slayer stammt aus der zwergenbevölkerung und die festung ist als ihr mecka zu verstehen (siehe schande und eid). ich sehe da keinen großen bruch.


----------



## Skullzigg (19. Januar 2009)

Hmm ich tippe da mal auf slayer.
Aber naja gespannt abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam28 (19. Januar 2009)

In den englischen Foren wurden sich schon so einige Gedanken gemacht:
http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=167469
Ist recht interessant.

Ich hoffe auch das der Slayer kommt, wäre cool. 
Und da der Spalta auch sehr cool klingt, muss die Zwergen Klasse es auch sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings könnte es auch immer noch ein Scherz sein...


----------



## Battlecattle (19. Januar 2009)

Ums mal auf english zu sagen (Achtung Wortwitz!): "I won't get hammered"

Slayer ftw!


----------



## HGVermillion (19. Januar 2009)

soefsn schrieb:


> Ich würde das mit den Slayern in der Form nicht begrüßen. Slayer haben ihre eigenen Gesetze und könnten für meinen Geschmack als neue Rasse eingeführt werden. Wenn man den Slayer zu den Zwergen schieben will, so wäre das für meinen Geschmack ein böser Bruch von Mythic was die Warhammer Geschichte angeht. Als neue Rasse auf der Ordnungsseite würde das für mich jedoch ok gehen.


Äh.... Es wäre ein riesenbruch der Lore wenn die Slayer ein eigenes Volk wären, Slayer waren und bleiben Zwerge, den Zwergengöttern genauso verpflichtet wie alle anderen. Der Slayereid ist für einen Zwerg halt die letzte Möglichkeit seine Ehre wiederherzustellen.
Zb ein Zwergenleibwächter, sagen wir mal ein Hammerträger ^^ der es nicht geschafft hat seinen König zu schützen, hält dieses Versagen für so schwerwiegend das er sich entschließt ein Slayer zu werden, nun geht er in einen Tempel des Grimnir, schert sich einen Irokesen, legt seine Rüstung ab und geht entweder in die weite Welt hinaus um alles was ihm feindsehlig über den Weg läuft umzuhauen, oder er geht nach Karak Kadrim und lässt sich dort zum Slayer unterweisen.

Trollslayer, Riesenslayer, Drachenslayer, Dämonenslayer sind auch keine verschiedenen Klassen sondern betiteln die Leistung eines Slayers. Du bist Slayer und hast einen Troll getötet = Trollslayer, Drache= Drachenslayer ect. das sagt nur über einen Slayer aus das er nicht intelligent genug ist um gegen einen extrem starken Feind alle viere von sich zu strecken, sondern ihn unbedingt unter die Erde zu bringen.

Karak Kadrim.... ist auch nichts anderes als eine Zwergenfestung wie jede andere, nur das sie schon fast einen wiederspruch darstellt, Slayer reisen durch die Welt, hören Geschichten von monströsen Bestien, suchen diese und töten sie entweder oder sterben bei dem Versuch. Dort werden einfach die Slayer die unterwiesen die Hilfe brauchen.


----------



## Kezman1 (19. Januar 2009)

Der *Slayer* ist in der War-Geschichte einfach eine zu mächtige Klasse um sie in das Spiel zu bringen. Also bin ich für den *Hammerträger*


----------



## Astravall (19. Januar 2009)

Kezman1 schrieb:


> Der *Slayer* ist in der War-Geschichte einfach eine zu mächtige Klasse um sie in das Spiel zu bringen. Also bin ich für den *Hammerträger*



Warum zu mächtig? Nun gut ich habe das tabletop nie gespielt, aber auf der gamesworkshop seite gibt es informationen zu einem Slayerheer:

http://download.games-workshop.biz/7

So wie ich das sehe sind Slayer einfach Zwerge die eine Schmach ausbügeln wollen und deshalb entschlossen sind die Stärksten Feinde zu bekämpfen. Sie suchen nicht den Tod (das wäre unehrenhaft), aber wenn die gegen einen übermächtigen Gegner sterben ist ihre Ehre wieder hergestellt.

Was ist an den Slayern nun so besonders? Gut sie kämpfen ohne wirkliche Rüstung, aber sonst? Sie Kämpfen sogar im Heer also warum sollte ein Slayer ein besonderer Kämpfer sein?

EDIT: Slayer Piraten die mit jede Menge Pistolen kämpfen finde ich auch recht interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. (Siehe Long Drongs Slayerpiraten)
Es gibt einfache Fusssoldaten wie auch Eliteeinheiten. Also ich sehe echt nicht wo das Problem beim Slayer als Klasse in Warhammer Online ist.

MfG Michael


----------



## HGVermillion (19. Januar 2009)

Der Slayer ist nicht mächtig, es sind nur die Slayerhelden die so mächtig sind in Büchern ect. Überleg mal, wieviele Heldentaten hat ein Zwerg begangen, und wieviel waren davon Slayer? Genau weil sie so von GW sortymäßig gepuscht werden stehen sie etwas übermächtig da, nur reicht es meist auch bei einem Slayer sein Schwert/Hellebarde/Spalta/ect etwas tiefer als gesund wäre in den Körper zu treiben, und schon hat man einen Toten Zwerg.


----------



## Woodspirit (19. Januar 2009)

Ich kenne mich mit der Lore von Warhammer nicht besonders aus, fände aber von meinem Standpunkt her die Slayer richtig richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den würd ich sofort spielen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (19. Januar 2009)

Kezman1 schrieb:


> Der *Slayer* ist in der War-Geschichte einfach eine zu mächtige Klasse um sie in das Spiel zu bringen. Also bin ich für den *Hammerträger*



Bin jetzt in der warhammer lore nicht so bewandert aber es soll ja auch slayer geben, die nicht so viel drauf haben und daher nicht so mächtig sind. So wie ich das verstanden habe sind slayer Zwerge, die mal in irgendeiner Weise Mist gebaut haben und daher in Ungnade gefallen sind. Das kann ja dann auch der ehemalige königliche Steinmetz oder Koch sein, der erst als Slayer seine Kampfausbildung beginnt. Oder haben alle Zwerge eine Kampfausbildung? Da sie ja von den Orks stark dezimiert wurden und sich verbissen verteidigen, würde mich das auch nicht wundern.

Da slayer ja im exil Leben müssten sie im Spiel ihre Karriere irgendwo in der Wildnis beginnen und nicht wie normale Zwerge bei Modrins Amboss. Vielleicht indem sie ein NPC erst zum Kampf ruft, bei dem sie ihre Ehre wiederherstellen können.

BTW: Gibts in der lore eigentlich auch weibliche slayer? Im Spiel (als NPC) hätte ich sowas noch nicht entdeckt.


----------



## Miamoto (19. Januar 2009)

Was gegen den slayer spricht, wäre das die Spieler nur eine Haarfarbe wählen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das es eine (Selbstmordgefährdete) Elite Klasse ist, wat shalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weiße Löwen, Elite Garde des Phönixkönigs, Schwarzer Gardist, Elite Garde des Hexenkönigs, Eisenbrecher Elite Verteidiger der Wehrstädte u.s.w. auch SchwertMEISTER und ERZmagier sind wohl nicht die Standard Warhammer Weltbevölkerung. Ich seh da kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber hoffentlich kommt Spalta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (19. Januar 2009)

Also bei den Slayer NPC´s hab ich von dunklem Gelb bis fast Rot sämtliche möglichen Orange-Töne gesehen. Macht auch Sinn, wenn sich ein ursprünglich schwarzhaariger Zwerg die Haare mit Färbemittel bearbeitet sieht das sicher anders aus als bei einem blonden oder weisshaarigen Zwerg...


----------



## Miamoto (19. Januar 2009)

Jo, aber ich wünsch mir mehr als nur 2 neue Klassen. Wie wäre es mal mit 2 neuen Hauptstädten !!! Das Patch Ende des Monats ist als was ganz großes angepriesen worden. Wenn die dann nur 2 Klassen reinschieben wäre ich enttäuscht. Wenn aber 2 Hauptstädte kommen, wäre ich voll auf zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (19. Januar 2009)

Miamoto schrieb:


> Jo, aber ich wünsch mir mehr als nur 2 neue Klassen. Wie wäre es mal mit 2 neuen Hauptstädten !!! Das Patch Ende des Monats ist als was ganz großes angepriesen worden. Wenn die dann nur 2 Klassen reinschieben wäre ich enttäuscht. Wenn aber 2 Hauptstädte kommen, wäre ich voll auf zufrieden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2 neue Klassen wär schon was großes... andere Spiele brauchen ein addon dafür.


----------



## pbODW (19. Januar 2009)

Slayer, warum nicht. Der Gotrek lungert ja mit seinem ewigen Begleiter Felix in einer der  Hafenkneipen in Altdorf rum.

Das Modell existiert ja schon.


----------



## softcake_orange (19. Januar 2009)

Slayer und Spalta stehen doch schon seit Wochen fest...


----------



## Ohties (19. Januar 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> 2 neue Klassen wär schon was großes... andere Spiele brauchen ein addon dafür.


die sind NICHT NEU!

nur mal zur erinnerung, die sollten bei release schon drin sein.
aus welchen gründen auch immer hat mythic sie vorher samt vier hauptstädten rausgenommen.


----------



## joekay (19. Januar 2009)

Ohties schrieb:


> die sind NICHT NEU!
> 
> nur mal zur erinnerung, die sollten bei release schon drin sein.
> aus welchen gründen auch immer hat mythic sie vorher samt vier hauptstädten rausgenommen.



Die sollten mit release nicht drin sein, weil sie lange vor dem release schon gesagt hatten, dass sie nicht kommen. Kann man halt so oder so sehen...


----------



## Ohties (19. Januar 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Slayer und Spalta stehen doch schon seit Wochen fest...


wo steht denn bitte seit wochen geschrieben, dass der slayer kommt?
gibt ja sogar nen screenie wo ein hammerer drauf zu sehen ist bei der char-auswahl auf dem testserver.


----------



## Ohties (19. Januar 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Die sollten mit release nicht drin sein, weil sie lange vor dem release schon gesagt hatten, dass sie nicht kommen. Kann man halt so oder so sehen...


was ist bei dir "lange"? die ankündigung kam mitte juli, dass sie 4 klassen und 4 hauptsädte erstmal streichen. also gut zwei monate vor release... ich finde das sehr kurzfristig bei mehreren jahren entwicklungszeit.


----------



## joekay (19. Januar 2009)

Ohties schrieb:


> was ist bei dir "lange"? die ankündigung kam mitte juli, dass sie 4 klassen und 4 hauptsädte erstmal streichen. also gut zwei monate vor release... ich finde das sehr kurzfristig bei mehreren jahren entwicklungszeit.



Und ich fand es lange genug um sich den Kauf von warhammer nochmal zu überlegen, wenn die herausgenommenen Klassen dagegen sprachen.


----------



## Dolman (19. Januar 2009)

Miamoto schrieb:


> Jo, aber ich wünsch mir mehr als nur 2 neue Klassen. Wie wäre es mal mit 2 neuen Hauptstädten !!! Das Patch Ende des Monats ist als was ganz großes angepriesen worden. Wenn die dann nur 2 Klassen reinschieben wäre ich enttäuscht. Wenn aber 2 Hauptstädte kommen, wäre ich voll auf zufrieden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So wie ich es bisher gelesen hab, scheinen die 2 bestehenden Hauptstädte nichtmal ordentlich zu funktionieren, was das Einnehmen angeht.
Also für mich wäre es schon was "ganz großes", wenn sie es mit dem Patch schaffen, dass man Festungen mal vernünftig überarbeitet und man so wenigstens mal die Chance hat in die Gegnerstadt zu kommen.


----------



## zadros (19. Januar 2009)

ich finde der slayer ist ein nogo viel mehr würde ein bergwerker, dessen waffen es übrigends auch schon ingame gibt ( zumindest an mobs ) viel eher passen.
Auch wären weibliche Chaosbarbaren echt schnieke, denn dann würde meine frau nicht lieber nen WL auf orderseite spielen -.-


----------



## seppix@seppix (19. Januar 2009)

Es spricht ziemlich viel für den Slayer.

Wie oben geschrieben ist (in dem Link) heißt es das sie mit ihren Armeen in die Schlacht ziehen und es gibt bestimmt einen Haufen Slayer .
Außerdem ist dies ja wohl der Inbegriff eines leichten Nahkämpfers.
Und zu guter letzt kam aer auch in dem Trailer vor


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (19. Januar 2009)

Viele haben hier in dem Thread bereits angesprochen: Slayer wtf? wiegeht denn da die Balance der trägt ja fast keine
Rüstung.

dem sei gesagt es gibt nur nicht den Nackten Slayer wie Gotrek Gurnisson einer ist. und die Klasse wird auch Schlächter heissen bei uns In Deutschland.

*Einmal Hätten wir die slayerpiraten:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Trollslayer aus Mortheim:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Orkslayer:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Durchschnitssslayer:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und viele weitere der der am besten reinpasst wird aauch genommen.
________________________________________________________________________________
____________________


@SEFA: weibliche Chaosbarbaren hätte ich auch sau gerne ich steh auf so chaosweibchen.
hier ein bild: http://ea-warhammer.com/images/fanart/009.jpg


----------



## Amrasragor (19. Januar 2009)

Also ich weiß gar nicht wieso hier alle Angst vorm Slayer haben.
Im Gunde genommen sind die eigentlich nur gefährlich weil die sich halt in jede Schlacht stürzen und versuchen alles nieder zu mähen und keine Angst vorm Tot haben.
Is ja nich so das ein Slayer nicht sterben kann, der is halt nur etwas schwerer zu killen als n normaler Zwerg.

Außerdem ist Gotrek noch nicht gestorben weil der ne magische Axt mit sich rumträgt und diese Axt den Zwerg auch noch verändert, wie Teclis im Buch "Die Abenteuer von Gotrek und Felix 7" festgestellt hat und warscheinlich werden Gotrek und Felix noch irgendwie von den Göttern begünstigt.
Dann fällt mir noch Snorri Nasenbeißer ein, aber der is mal echt Wahnsinnig und findet auch irgendwann sein Verhängniss...

Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf den Slayer, wenn den denn geben wird. Wäre sogar möglich, das mein Feuermagier dann zum Twink wird.


----------



## Battlecattle (19. Januar 2009)

Kezman1 schrieb:


> Der *Slayer* ist in der War-Geschichte einfach eine zu mächtige Klasse um sie in das Spiel zu bringen. Also bin ich für den *Hammerträger*


Nicht jeder Slayer ist Gotrek Gurnisson, im Gegenteil jeder der sich halbwegs mit der Lore auskennt, weiß das die meisten Slayer nie Troll/Drachen/Dämonen/what ever Slayer werden, sondern recht schnell sterben und namenlos untergehen.
Nur Gotrek durch seine Ausrüstung und das unverschämte Glück und die Hilfe seiner Freunde seinen Eid nicht erfüllen kann, heißt das noch lang nicht das alle Slayer Dämonenheere im Handstreich auslöschen.



Kamui_Shiro schrieb:


> Viele haben hier in dem Thread bereits angesprochen: Slayer wtf? wiegeht denn da die Balance der trägt ja fast keine
> Rüstung.
> 
> dem sei gesagt es gibt nur nicht den Nackten Slayer wie Gotrek Gurnisson einer ist. und die Klasse wird auch Schlächter heissen bei uns In Deutschland.



Wie der trägt fast keine Rüstung?? Den verstehe ich nicht? Der Chaosbarbar, der Zelot, Erzmagier und Runenpriester tragen auch keine Vollplatte oder? Ist ja auch nicht so als wäre ein Feigenblatt das einzige was einen Slayer vor dem lauen ABendwind schützen würde, gibt ja noch Lederarmbänder, Lederschärpen usw


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (19. Januar 2009)

Battlecattle schrieb:


> Wie der trgt fast keine Rüstung?? Den vetehe ich nicht? Der Chaosbarbar, der Zelot, Erzmagier und Runenpriester tragen auch keine Vollplatte oder? Ist ja auch nicht so als wäre ein Feigenblatt das einzige was einen Slayer vor dem lauen ABendwind schützen würde, gibt ja noch Lederarmbänder, Lederschärpen usw



ja abe im vergrleich zu anderen klassen trägt Gotrek gurnisson nur einen stirnreif handschuhe armschienen 
HOse gürtel und schuhe.

da fehlen: Umhang Brust Schulter Helm.

wenn du sehen kannst.


----------



## Amrasragor (19. Januar 2009)

Battlecattle schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Slayer ist Gotrek Gurnisson, im Gegenteil jeder der sich halbwegs mit der Lore auskennt, weiß das die meisten Slayer nie Troll/Drachen/Dämonen/what ever Slayer werden, sondern recht schnell sterben und namenlos untergehen.
> Nur Gotrek durch seine Ausrüstung und das unverschämte Glück und die Hilfe seiner Freunde seinen Eid nicht erfüllen kann, heißt das noch lang nicht das alle Slayer Dämonenheere im Handstreich auslöschen.
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaub da, das bei den slayern der bart als rüstung reicht *gg*


----------



## deon172 (19. Januar 2009)

morgen ^^

so unwahrscheinlich, wie es manche hier nennen, ist der slayer als neue klasse nicht.

dafür gibt es mehrere gründe:

1. Lore
jedes volk aus warhammer hat eine sogenannte "elite-einheit", die idR als Leibwache des jeweiligen Königs auftritt.
Gardisten, Löwen... dies gibt es im tabletop weiß gott nicht "an jeder ecke"

slayer sind zwerge, keine eigene Rasse. zusätzlich zum slayer-eid haben sie immernoch zwergisches blut, und damit auch gewisse verpflichtungen...
sie sterben, wenn sie erfolg haben... gotrek ist nunmal leider der erfolgsloseste slayer, da er nicht stirbt... warum auch immer, die götter scheinen ihren spass an ihm zu haben.
man muss die lorre nicht verbiegen, um den slayer als spielbare klasse zu integrieren. 

2. Marketing
wenn ihr in der nähe einen Games Workshop habt ( den tabletop-laden), dann stellt euch mal davor, und fragt 20 leute, die in den laden gehen, nach einer zwergen-klasse im tabletop...
ich wette, mindestens 18 von 20 antworten sofort "slayer".
der slayer ist nunmal "aushängeschild" der zwergenarmee, und würde mit sicherheit einen grossen einfluss auf unsere "bevölkerungszahlen" haben.
ich selbst warte seit release sehnsüchtig auf nen reinrassigen melee-zwerg. 

3. der spielcode
den slayer zu bringen, ist vom code her denkbar einfach... die modelle existieren bereits (npc's)
von der mechanik wird er wohl kaum vom bisherigen hammerträger abweichen.
waffenmodelle und (soweit sichtbare) rüstungsteile sollten zu genüge vorhanden sein.

4. balancing
machen wir uns nix vor. der ordnung fehlen im orvr oft die melee-klassen. dieses problem wäre somit gelöst.
die serverpopulation würde sich "relativieren"... 
denn: bisher sind für viele wegen ihres "styles" die destro-klassen interessanter.
aber der slayer.... er würde wahrscheinlich sogar den einen oder anderen "gestandenen destro-liebhaber" zum "ordnungs-spieler" machen...

alle anderen Argumente wurden hier schon genannt...

Fazit: das Päckchen könnte wirklich ein Fake sein... oder auch nicht... 
immerhin wurde der Admin von War-Welten kürzlich seitens GOA nach seiner Anschrift gefragt...

ich unterstelle mal, dass GOA auch die Anschrift von einem unserer Buffies hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn die nun auch ein päckchen bekommen, wissen wir definitv, dass die ami's keinem scherz aufgelaufen sind...

gruss

deon


----------



## Sam28 (19. Januar 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Slayer und Spalta stehen doch schon seit Wochen fest...


Das ist falsch.
Ich erklärs mal grob.
Angekündigt waren Ork Spalta und Hammerträger.
Irgendwann sagte jemand von Mythic das eine der beiden Klassen es wohl nicht ins Spiel schaffen wird, welche, wurde nicht erwähnt.
Später tauchte dann der Hammerträger als erstellbarer Char auf dem Testserver auf. Daraufhin sagte ein CM, das der Hammerträger nicht kommen wird, es sind nur die Überreste von früher, er meinte auch, das wäre lange bekannt, aber da hat er wohl vergessen das man den Spielern das nicht gesagt hat.
Schlussforgerung, Spalta kommt, Hammerträger nicht.
Aber Mythic hat nie erwähnt welches die neue Zwergenklasse sein wird. Allerdings wird seitdem nur über den Slayer geredet, es könnte eine andere Klasse sein, aber es scheint keinem eine andere Zwergenklasse eingefallen zu sein die passen würde.
Also hoffen alle auf den Slayer und Mythic hält die Klappe und schürt damit das über das Thema gesprochen wird.
Dieses Packet, das angeblich von Mythic kommt ist bisher der einzige Hinweis und wenn es kein Scherz ist, ist es die bestätigung das der Slayer kommt.


----------



## Rorret (19. Januar 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> 2 neue Klassen wär schon was großes... andere Spiele brauchen ein addon dafür.



hihi.....jo und es kommt dann in diesem "addon" trotzdem nur aufgewärmter müll raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Well! (19. Januar 2009)

Vote 4 Slayer! Dann würd ich sogar Server und Fraktion wechseln c.O! ... Wenn er sich denn dann gut spielen lässt...


----------



## Alith (19. Januar 2009)

es könnten aber auch die *Berkwerker* werden


----------



## joekay (19. Januar 2009)

Alith schrieb:


> es könnten aber auch die *Berkwerker* werden



Das würde irgendwie nicht passen, finde ich. 

Ein Bergwerker mag vielleicht in der Warhammer lore ein gefürchteter Kämpfer sein aber im Spiel wäre er zumindest unter diesem Namen relativ uninteressant. Als Ausrüstung dann noch Spitzhacke und Kumpelhelm so wie sie die NPCs tragen und der Strick ist gedreht.

Slayer wäre wohl eine extrem beliebte Klasse und dessen sind sich Mythic und vor allem GW bestimmt bewusst, wobei ich den Spalta nicht minder attraktiv fände. Zudem bräuchte Order etwas ähnlich gefürchtetes wie die Hexenkriegerin, die Stoffies in der Pfeife raucht. Der HJ entwickelt nicht DIESEN Riesenschaden in so kurzer Zeit.


----------



## antischock (19. Januar 2009)

lexicanum - slayer:



> Die Slayer sind ein bizarrer Kult der Zwerge. Sie leben nicht wie die meisten Zwerge in Wehrstädten zusammen mit ihren Klans sondern haben alle Kontakte zu ihrer Familie abgebrochen und ziehen als Ausgestoßene durch die Wildnis. Wenn die Armeen der Zwerge große Schlachten bevorstehen, stoßen die Slayer jedoch zu den von Zwergenkönigen und Thains geführten Heeren und bilden eigene Regimenter, um an der Seite ihrer Brüder zu kämpfen.
> 
> Zwerge legen den Slayer-Eid ab, wenn ihnen eine große persönliche Trägödie widerfährt oder sie Schande auf sich laden. Sie rasieren sich ihr Haupthaar bis auf einen Haarkamm auf dem Kopf ab, den sie leuchtend orange färben, und ziehen los, um den Tod im Kampf gegen ein möglichst großes und gefährliches Monster zu finden. Trolle sind hierbei eine offensichtliche Wahl, da sie so schwer zu töten, gefährlich und gleichzeitig relativ zahlreich sind. Deshalb spricht man häufig auch von Trollslayern. Da die Slayer den Tod suchen, tragen sie weder Rüstung noch Schild. Stattdessen schmücken sie ihre vernarbte Haut häufig mit Tätowierungen. Sie bewaffnen sich fast immer mit zwei Einhandwaffen - normaler Weise Äxten. In den Händen von Riesenslayern, Drachenslayern oder Dämonenslayern sieht man jedoch auch Zweihandäxte.
> 
> ...



nur mal so reingeworfen *g*

wir sehen: der slayer trägt keine "rüstung", sucht den tod, ist durchaus sterblich und würde ohne lore-bruch einzubringen sein.

edit: selbst das auftreten so vieler, nicht so mächtiger slayer wäre plausibel zu erklären:
"das aufkommen ganzer horden von slayer im großen krieg hatte meist eine einfache ursache: meist war es ein naher verwandter eines von den horden der zerstörung getöteten zwerges, welcher die schmach seiner familie nicht ertrug und begleichen wollte. andere wiederum waren vom groll angetrieben angesichts des todes so vieler ihrer brüder und der schmach, den sie in ihrem ganzen volkes darin sahen."


----------



## zadros (19. Januar 2009)

wenn der slayer kommt darf ich meinen squiggi aufgrund der nahkampfschwemme an den nagel hängen und der heiler wird auch kein spass mehr haben ... 1-2 gute WL in nem szenario und man sieht jetzt schon keine schnitte mehr!


----------



## deon172 (19. Januar 2009)

antischock schrieb:


> lexicanum - slayer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab mir vorhin bewusst verkniffen, auf die armeebücher und das lexicanum hinzuweisen...


zum bergwerker: stimmt... man hätte ihn, genau wie den hammerträger, in die engere wahl ziehen dürfen.
da ich die lore kenne, hätte ich da kaum etwas gegen...

aber... das spiel ist nicht nur für "uns alte tabletop-hasen", sondern auch für warhammer-neulinge...
denn die machen nunmal, kapitalistisch betrachtet, den grossteil der zahlenden spieler aus.

und was meint ihr, was eher zum zahlen animiert? ein "geisteskranker irokese" oder der "kumpel aus gelsenkirchen"?
im falle des Bergwerkers wäre es also keine "Verbesserung der Marketingfähigkeiten" gegenüber dem Hammerträger.
Somit hätte man diesen auch beibehalten können. ( verdammt, ich fand die Flügelhelme sooo sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

wobei ich JEDE Melee-Klasse spielen würde... vorrausgesetzt, sie trinkt bier, ist nen meter hoch und hat nen bart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antischock (19. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> wenn der slayer kommt darf ich meinen squiggi aufgrund der nahkampfschwemme an den nagel hängen und der heiler wird auch kein spass mehr haben ... 1-2 gute WL in nem szenario und man sieht jetzt schon keine schnitte mehr!



weiss zwar nicht wie es auf deinem server aussieht, aber habe so den eindruck dass du ein bissel verwöhnt bist von dem generellen meele-mangel bei der ordnung.. evtl?
ausserdem wird die "welle" dich ja eh nicht instant überrollen, wenn ich mir deinen rank angucke^^
freu dich lieber über mehr gegner und serverbalance ;-)
der wizard ist ein anderes thema: dafür sind tanks und sneaker da. ob der wizard jetzt wirklich mehr "glaskanone" ist als die zauberin, oder ob es an den spielern liegt kann ich derzeit aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Miamoto (19. Januar 2009)

Was soll eigentlich das Gesabbel vonwegen trägt keine Rüssi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nennt mich kleinlich, aber die Bikinis der Hexenkriegerinnen zählen für mich auch nicht wirklich als Rüstung. Das ist alles ein Sache der Umsetzung, und es ist sehr leicht umzusetzen. Chaosbarbar, die ja auch bauchfrei "gepanzert" sind, Hexenjäger in ihren Mäntelchen jede leichte Nahkampf DD Klasse trägt keine Rüstung in dem Sinn. Also weniger Panzerung als bei Hexenkriegerin geht ja wohl nich, dass wäre nackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (19. Januar 2009)

antischock schrieb:


> weiss zwar nicht wie es auf deinem server aussieht, aber habe so den eindruck dass du ein bissel verwöhnt bist von dem generellen meele-mangel bei der ordnung.. evtl?
> ausserdem wird die "welle" dich ja eh nicht instant überrollen, wenn ich mir deinen rank angucke^^
> freu dich lieber über mehr gegner und serverbalance ;-)
> der wizard ist ein anderes thema: dafür sind tanks und sneaker da. ob der wizard jetzt wirklich mehr "glaskanone" ist als die zauberin, oder ob es an den spielern liegt kann ich derzeit aber nicht sagen.



auf unserem server gibts eine 50:50 verteilung also faktisch ausgeglichen, wenn wir destros nur net so gemütliche casual familienmenschen wären xD
Und die Welle wird wohl recht schnell kommen, denn einige der großen altehrwürdigen daoc gilden sind auf orderseite und die spielen wirklich extrem viel sodass nach 1 woche schon sonnenkrieger en masse im t4 rumgerannt sind.
nein verwöhnt nicht, nur ist durch die schiere MASSE an IB, sonnenkrieger und WL auf unserem server schon genug meele drin... ein WL nimmt dich als zelot schneller auseinander als du deine detaunts raus hast und wenn ders net schafft dann eben die anderen 3 wl, die von IB's geguardet werden

ich beschwer mich nicht, dann muss ich halt noch nen char hochziehen und das wird dann wohl ein chosen ( def ) oder blackorc( def )

BW's und Sorcs sind vom schaden her ausgeglichen nur die utility ist verschoben in bezug auf die skillverteilung über die klassen.


----------



## antischock (19. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> auf unserem server gibts eine 50:50 verteilung also faktisch ausgeglichen, wenn wir destros nur net so gemütliche casual familienmenschen wären xD
> 
> nein verwöhnt nicht, nur ist durch die schiere MASSE an IB, sonnenkrieger und WL auf unserem server schon genug meele drin... ein WL nimmt dich als zelot schneller auseinander als du deine detaunts raus hast und wenn ders net schafft dann eben die anderen 3 wl, die von IB's geguardet werden
> 
> ich beschwer mich nicht, dann muss ich halt noch nen char hochziehen und das wird dann wohl ein chosen ( def ) oder blackorc( def )



chosen ist doch auch schön, dann gibts einen tank mehr der weiss was der tankschutz bedeutet *g*
nein, im ernst: ich spiel selber zelot und weiss, wie sehr man auf seine tanks angewiesen ist, sowohl gegen die meeles als auch die glaskanonen. meine erfahrung ist, dass leider vor allem die tanks falsch spielen; sich mehr als meeles ala warri sehen. mit eingespielter stamm, fähigen und dieser tatsache bewussten tanks sind selbst die wizard nicht das prob. meine erfahrung.. sicher ist random ein anderer sachverhalt. aber tanks sollten sich generell auch im rnd-sc mehr ihrer deff-funktionen bewusst sein.


----------



## Miamoto (19. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie erinnert mich das an die Wow Werbung mit Mr T

"T es gibt keine Nachtelfen Irokesen Klasse."
"Achja vielleicht hat Mr T ja das Spiel gehackt und eine Irokesen Klasse erstellt"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mr T würde einen Slayer spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam28 (19. Januar 2009)

Es ist für mich auf jeden Fall klar, das der Spalta eine sehr beliebte Klasse sein wird, wenn Mythic da nicht eine ähnlich gute Klasse bei den Zwergen bringt, ist das sehr schlecht für Warhammer, da die Zerstörungsseite dadurch noch mehr gepusht wird.
Sicher ist, wenn der Slayer kommt, stiehlt er dem Spalta die Show. Das wäre für die Order gut.
Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall auf den Slayer.
Auch wenn ich mich dann wieder fragen kann, welchen Char soll ich dann löschen? Vermutlich wirds der weiße Löwe, kann mich mit den Elfen hier nicht so anfreunden, nur der Erzmagier gefällt mir richtig.


----------



## zadros (19. Januar 2009)

antischock schrieb:


> chosen ist doch auch schön, dann gibts einen tank mehr der weiss was der tankschutz bedeutet *g*
> nein, im ernst: ich spiel selber zelot und weiss, wie sehr man auf seine tanks angewiesen ist, sowohl gegen die meeles als auch die glaskanonen. meine erfahrung ist, dass leider vor allem die tanks falsch spielen; sich mehr als meeles ala warri sehen. mit eingespielter stamm, fähigen und dieser tatsache bewussten tanks sind selbst die wizard nicht das prob. meine erfahrung.. sicher ist random ein anderer sachverhalt. aber tanks sollten sich generell auch im rnd-sc mehr ihrer deff-funktionen bewusst sein.



mir sind wizzis meine liebsten gegner, da ich dank meiner Ausrüstung nun an die 1500 resis auf elementar und körper und etwas über 1000 geistresistenz habe
da gibts nicht wirklich viel schaden von 1-2 wizzis ... alles locker wegheilbar.
Mein Problem sind Schattenkrieger und Weisse Löwen und auch die Hexenjäger, aber das SOLL ja auch so sein. Nur NOCH mehr meeles verkraftet meine gestresste Heilerseele nicht xD

Eingespielt sollten wir sein bei 7 Jahren DAoC


----------



## Sam28 (19. Januar 2009)

Habe noch wasgefunden in dem englischen Thread aus einem Interview:


> With that statement we found it uniquely puzzling that Dwarf Slayers were not included in as a career option. Steve responded, "Troll Slayers will be playable in the game. They just may not be a starting career, but they absolutely will be playable in the game. The Slayers themselves are disgraced Dwarfs. They've been around and something bad happened (to them) and they've shaved their beards, sport Mohawks, and dyed their hair orange. The thing about being a Slayer is, from a character standpoint, they have a death wish. All they want to do is go into combat and die. That's not real motivation to play a character in the game. (Insane laughter) If you have about two hours to play a MMO, maybe you'd want to be a Slayer. But for everyone else, it's kind of hard to do a whole career around a Slayer."


Quelle: http://www.gamepro.com/article/news/58229/...e-of-reckoning/

Das stammt vom 25 Mai 2006, schon damals wussten sie das der Slayer irgendwann ins Spiel kommt, damit erübrigt sich die Diskusion ob Games Workshop sowas zulassen würde und ob es da vielleicht bedenken gäbe sie reinzubringen.
Für mich ist es damit eindeutig, der Slayer kommt, yeah. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deon172 (19. Januar 2009)

gut...

wir halten jetzt einfach mal fest, dass der ordnung eine "sexy Melee-Klasse" guttun würde...

nichtsdestotrotz (destro-trotz ^^ ) wird es ja auch eine neue Grünhaut geben, die das Gleichgewicht halten wird.

viele haben den Spalta im kopf... macht sinn, AAAAber:

Warhammer Online.com Armeen

genau... das kleine da iss`nen Metallkopp...
genausogut kann ich mir auch die Fanatics vorstellen...

aber auch hier gilt: Wildork-Modelle, Waffen.... alles schon da...

also wirds bestimmt in richtung des Spalta's gehen..


----------



## Gunbart (19. Januar 2009)

ich habe mir das hier nicht alles durchgelesen.
Ich glaube aber das wegen des fluffs wohl eher

Grenzläufer oder Bergwerker die leichte Nahkampfklasse der zwerge werden.

Also ich als ordentlicher Zwerg möchte ungern mit einem geächteten Slayer seite an seite kämpfen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antischock (19. Januar 2009)

Gunbart schrieb:


> ich habe mir das hier nicht alles durchgelesen.
> Ich glaube aber das wegen des fluffs wohl eher
> 
> Grenzläufer oder Bergwerker die leichte Nahkampfklasse der zwerge werden.
> ...



die slayer kämpfen aber seite an seite mit ihren brüdern in großen schlachten..
und als allgemein geächtet darfst du sie nicht betrachten, es sind keine verstoßenen verbrecher^^
die hochelfen mögen die schattenkrieger auch nicht *g*


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (19. Januar 2009)

Wann begreift ihr es endlich. die Grünhautklasse wird ein Ork da es spieltechnisch so vorgegeben ist.
und da Gibt es keine Diskussion!


----------



## antischock (19. Januar 2009)

Kamui_Shiro schrieb:


> Wann begreift ihr es endlich. die Grünhautklasse wird ein Ork da es spieltechnisch so vorgegeben ist.
> und da Gibt es keine Diskussion!



hää..? wie kommst denn jetzt darauf? ich glaub du bist da iwie auf ner falschen spur^^
grünhaut ist garnicht das thema.. goblischer slayer? XD


----------



## HGVermillion (19. Januar 2009)

Gunbart schrieb:


> Also ich als ordentlicher Zwerg möchte ungern mit einem geächteten Slayer seite an seite kämpfen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Slayer hat halt nur seine Ehre verloren, und will sie nun wiederhaben indem er von dem Größten Bösesten und härtesten Monster besiegt wird das ihm über den Weg läuft, Slayer sind nicht geächtet, der einzige der einen Slayer verachtet ist der Slayer selbst weil er etwas getan hat (oder nicht getan) das große Schande über ihn gebracht hat, was genau die Ursache ist weis keiner so genau, kein Slayer redet selbst im Vollsuff nicht darüber was ihn dazu getrieben hat ein Slayer zu sein.
Du kämpfst halt neben einem Zwerg der etwas unehrenhaftes getan hat und es nun wiedergutmachen will indem er soviele wie möglich mit ins Grab nimmt.



Kamui_Shiro schrieb:


> Wann begreift ihr es endlich. die Grünhautklasse wird ein Ork da es spieltechnisch so vorgegeben ist.
> und da Gibt es keine Diskussion!


Klar wird es ein Spalta, Orks ohne Nahkämpfer sind wie Autos ohne Motor. Uns gehts hier aber seid 4 Seiten um die Zwergennahkämpfer, etwas den Thread verfolgen würde nicht schaden.


----------



## deon172 (19. Januar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Klar wird es ein Spalta, Orks ohne Nahkämpfer sind wie Autos ohne Motor. Uns gehts hier aber seid 4 Seiten um die Zwergennahkämpfer, etwas den Thread verfolgen würde nicht schaden.



sorry, das hab ich zu verantworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich habe in meinem letzten post etwas zu der grünhaut-melee-klasse gesagt...
denn auch dort brodelt die gerüchte-Küche

um mal offen auch auf die ganzen pn's zu antworten, die ich wegen dieses threads bekomme:

*ich freue mich sehr auf die melee-klassen. egal ob slayer, hammerer oder bergwerker.
ich bin mit Sicherheit kein A****loch, das hier "Lügen verbreitet"
ich bin auch kein militanter Fanboy, der "Gerüchte verbreiten" will*

gut, zugegeben: ich würd mir glatt die haare orange färben, wenn der slayer offiziell bestätigt würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


achja: als ordentlicher zwerg würde mein Maschinist lieber mit einem Slayer "schulter an Schulter" kämpfen, als mit einem Elf !


----------



## Battlecattle (19. Januar 2009)

deon172 schrieb:


> [...]
> 4. balancing
> machen wir uns nix vor. der ordnung fehlen im orvr oft die melee-klassen. dieses problem wäre somit gelöst.
> die serverpopulation würde sich "relativieren"...
> ...



100% signed genau aus diesem Grunde, bin ich mir sicher das es der Slayer wird und auch noch gut beschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Sam28 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch.
> Ich erklärs mal grob.
> [...]
> Später tauchte dann der Hammerträger als erstellbarer Char auf dem Testserver auf.
> [...]


Das ist falsch.
Ich erklärs mal grob.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der "Hammerträger" der auf dem Testserver wieder aufgetaucht ist, war nicht erstellbar. Es war nur ein Rest aus der Beta, ein Platzhalter ohne Funktionen. Wenn man sich mit dem Hammerträger einloggen wollte, gabs ne Fehlermeldung.





Gunbart schrieb:


> ich habe mir das hier nicht alles durchgelesen.
> Ich glaube aber das wegen des fluffs wohl eher
> 
> Grenzläufer oder Bergwerker die leichte Nahkampfklasse der zwerge werden.
> ...



Slayer sind nicht geächtet, zumindest die meisten, denn die meisten Slayer legen sich ihren Eid selbst auf, es gab nur wenige die solche epischen Fehlschläge hinnehmen mussten, das andere Zwerge einen Slayereid von diesem erwartet haben.
Von den Gründen warum ein Zwerg zum Slayer wird, geht dieser auch nicht hausieren, sondern behält das Ganze für sich.
In der "Zwergenwelt" gilt, selbst jemand wo man weiss warum dieser den Slayereid abgelegt hat, als rehabliliert wenn er nur ausreichend versucht seinen Eid zu erfüllen (also spektakulär zu sterben und möglichst viele Feinde dabei mitzunehmen).

Ihr müsst nicht immer von Gotrek, Snorri, Malakai oder Long Drong ausgehen, dies sind herrausragenden Persönlichkeiten unter den Slayer, ähnlich wie Ludwig Schwartzhelm (fyi das ist der Champion von Kaiser Franzl)  oder Johann van Hal & Wilhelm Hasburg (die wohl bekanntesten Hexenjäger) es für das Imperium der Menschen sind. In Karak Kadrin wurden nicht nur 6 Slayer ausgebildet, sondern ganze Armeen von Slayern.


----------



## Sam28 (19. Januar 2009)

Battlecattle schrieb:


> Das ist falsch.
> Ich erklärs mal grob.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe geschrieben, er war erstellbar, war er auch, das man ihn nicht einloggen konnte, habe ich nicht extra erwähnt, hätte ich vielleicht tun sollen.
Allerdings wiedersprichst du dir gerade selber, fällts dir nicht auf? Entweder man konnte ihn gar nicht erst erstellen oder man konnte ihn erstellen und dann nicht einloggen.


----------



## Battlecattle (19. Januar 2009)

Gut müssen wir beide noch mal den Rhetorik Grundkurs bei der VHS belegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meinte das man Gesicht, Bartfarbe etcpp einstellen konnte und wenn man dann auf "Spielen" gedrückt hat, kam die Fehlermeldung , gespeichert wurde der Char dann meines Wissens auch nicht.


----------



## joekay (19. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub nicht, dass der Slayer (sofern er kommt) viel am Bevölkerungs-Verhältnis ändert. Sollte der Spalta kommen ist der ja auch nicht unbedingt zu verachten. Im Endeffekt wirds wohl nahezu gleich bleiben.


----------



## Battlecattle (19. Januar 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, dass der Slayer viel am Bevölkerungs-Verhältnis ändert. Sollte der Spalta kommen ist der ja auch nicht unbedingt zu verachten. Im Endeffekt wirds wohl nahezu gleich bleiben.



Das nicht auf einmal Order 3:1 vertreten ist, würde ich auch nicht erwarten, zumal die meisten Neuanfänger wahrscheinlich durch Ihre Kumpels zu WH kommen und wenn die dann Destro spielen, spielen die auch wieder Destro...
Andersrum kenne ich unter Tabletopbekannten auch einige die gesagt haben: "Ich kauf mirs Spiel, wenn der Slayer kommt"
Womöglich werden auch einige Destros auf anderen Servern Slayer erstellen um mal rein zuschnuppern, in wie weit die dann allerdings den Slayer regelmässig spielen und somit quasi als vollwertige Ordler zählen oder Ihren Destro-char gar komplett einstampfen, kann natürlich nicht wissen.
Aber ich hoffe das beste... *g*


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (19. Januar 2009)

Also ich begrüße den Slayer.

Nur bin ich auf Die umsetzung einer rüstunglosen klasse sehr gespannt.

Denn die Klasse an sich fügt sich sicherlich ein. und einfach rüstung anziehen ist  ja nicht.
Das verstößt gegen den Slayereid.

Und Warhammer hält sich zu 90% an die lore. wenn es zu sehr abweicht kann Games workshop eingreifen
und es verbiten also nichts mit einfach ummodelieren. an die Kinners


----------



## joekay (19. Januar 2009)

Kamui_Shiro schrieb:


> Nur bin ich auf Die umsetzung einer rüstunglosen klasse sehr gespannt.
> 
> Denn die Klasse an sich fügt sich sicherlich ein. und einfach rüstung anziehen ist  ja nicht.
> Das verstößt gegen den Slayereid.



Rüstung würde er sicherlich in Form von Werten haben, wahrscheinlich sogar mittlere Rüstung. Es wäre halt nur keine Rüstung sichtbar. Dann ist ein Brustteil halt als Oberarmreif zu sehen...

Bin grad am schmökern und hab ein paar schöne Bilder gefunden:

http://medias.jeuxonline.info/upload/war/g...DSCN2450JPG.jpg
http://ui21.gamespot.com/52/warfanart_2.jpeg
http://oz.games-workshop.com/games/warhamm.../slayer_art.jpg
http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war/us/hom...ayer_pirate.jpg (Slayerpiraten dürfen offenbar mehr Rüstung anziehen)
http://www.tentonhammer.com/system/files/i...rek.preview.jpg


----------



## Miamoto (19. Januar 2009)

deon172 schrieb:


> sorry, das hab ich zu verantworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




BEWEISE Wenn der Slayer kommt, färbst du dir die Harre orange, machst nen Foto und lädst das bitte hier hoch. Ich bestehe drauf. Das Sahnehäupchen wäre ein Iro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Guter Thread und Schade, dass dir manche Heckenpenner von der Seite kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (19. Januar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Der Slayer hat halt *nur* seine Ehre verloren,


nur? für nen zwerg ist ehre alles ! wir sind doch keine billigen menschlinge oder elfchen .*grummel*


----------



## Astravall (20. Januar 2009)

Sam28 schrieb:


> Ich habe geschrieben, er war erstellbar, war er auch, das man ihn nicht einloggen konnte, habe ich nicht extra erwähnt, hätte ich vielleicht tun sollen.
> Allerdings wiedersprichst du dir gerade selber, fällts dir nicht auf? Entweder man konnte ihn gar nicht erst erstellen oder man konnte ihn erstellen und dann nicht einloggen.



Er war sogar spielbar ... ABER :

Zitat GOA (Sterntaler/Jamil http://www.buffed.de/news/8378/warhammer-o...hammertraeger):


> "Der *Hammerträger*, der derzeit auf dem Test-Server kreiert werden kann, ist lediglich ein Überbleibsel aus der Beta. Die Karriere kann mittlerweile nicht mehr gewählt werden und die wenigen Spieler, die in der Lage waren, ihn kurzfristig einzuloggen, erhielten beispielsweise mit der völlig fehlerhaften Skill-Linie und dem Fehlen der Meisterschaftspfade einen deutlichen Hinweis darauf, dass dies *nicht die Karriere ist, die nächstes Jahr als Melee-DPS- Karriere der Zwerge in den Krieg ziehen wird.*"



Damit sollte bereits seit dem 10.12.2008 wohl klar sein dass der Hammerträger gestorben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und wenn das Paket des Blogs tatsächlich kein Fake ist dann bleibt IMHO nichts anderes als der Slayer übrig.

MfG Michael


----------



## deon172 (20. Januar 2009)

Miamoto schrieb:


> BEWEISE Wenn der Slayer kommt, färbst du dir die Harre orange, machst nen Foto und lädst das bitte hier hoch. Ich bestehe drauf. Das Sahnehäupchen wäre ein Iro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_
*Der Slayer-Eid

wenn der Slayer als spielbare Klasse eingeführt wird, werde ich, wie es einst Gundur tat,  mir zu Ehren der Toten ( der dann zum Twink degradierten Charaktere ) 
die Haare orange färben. Aufgrund meines Jobs ( Automobilverkäufer ) muss ich allerdings auf den Irokesen verzichten.

Die Fotos werden hier im Forum gepostet.

Nun meine Gegenfrage, Miamoto: Bist auch du "Zwerg genug", um es mir gleich zu tun?
Und Ihr Anderen? Wer von euch macht mit? 
Mit solch einer Aktion können wir Kai und Hamil doch einmal unsere Ehre erweisen...*_


Also Leute, wer macht mit?


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Januar 2009)

Schwöre besser auf Grimnir, das macht die Sache richtig offiziell, immerhin ist er ja der Urheber der Zwergenslayer, der andere hat nur die Farbe eingebracht.

_*Grimnir, der eine geradlinige Denkweise bevorzugte, wollte nicht auf die Unterstützung der Elfen warten und bschloss, das Chaostor eigenhändig zu schließen. Auch die Warnungen der anderen Ahngötter Grungni und Valaya ignorierte er. Er schor sich das Haar, bis auf einen großen Sichelkamm ab und marschierte los. Seinem Sohn Morgrim vermachte er eine seiner beiden Äxte. Dieser folgte ihm bis in die Chaoswüste, bis er endlich auf den Befehl seines Vaters hörte und umkehrte. *_

Und mitmachen... sagen wir es so, ich bin genug Dunkelelf um mich danach, wenn es passiert darüber lustig zu machen ^^


----------



## Miamoto (20. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich bin Schwarzork


----------



## zadros (20. Januar 2009)

ich werde mir aus protest die haare komplementärmäßig blau färben! da hast dus!


----------



## deon172 (20. Januar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Schwöre besser auf Grimnir, das macht die Sache richtig offiziell, immerhin ist er ja der Urheber der Zwergenslayer, der andere hat nur die Farbe eingebracht.
> ...
> Und mitmachen... sagen wir es so, ich bin genug Dunkelelf um mich danach, wenn es passiert darüber lustig zu machen ^^


Dunkelelfen sind natürlich fein raus... denn ein verweichlichter Masochist in Kleidern braucht nun wirklich keinen irokesen ^^

ich habe extra Gundur genommen, da ich ja nur orange färben werde ^^
Grimnir würde ja in erster linie irokese bedeuten  



Miamoto schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> und ich bin Schwarzork


du hast dich grad für grüne haare qualifiziert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
solltest du auf Hergig spielen, gewöhn dich schonmal an folgenden satz: "oink, oink, Schweineschnauze!"
ich weiss, ist aus M.Heitz' "Zwergen", wobei der Ingrimmsch dort das Sinnbild eines Slayers ist...



zadros schrieb:


> ich werde mir aus protest die haare komplementärmäßig blau färben! da hast dus!


FOTO! ich bin beeindruckt, dass augerechnet jemand, der nichtmal geradeauslaufen kann ( Zelot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) sich meldet!


----------



## zadros (20. Januar 2009)

irgendwas muss man ja machen - als zelot ist man schließlich immer mies gelaunt und DAGEGEN, DENN IHR SEID DAFÜR!!
PS: Ich freu mich auf meinen Spalta Twink - Hab ihn in der beta geliebt!


----------



## Schwartenmaster (20. Januar 2009)

deon172 schrieb:


> du hast dich grad für grüne haare qualifiziert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Orks sind doch Haarlos.
Ich bin an dieser stelle für eine Gnazkörperwachsentahaarung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faust1983 (20. Januar 2009)

Also gegen Slayer spricht gar nichts. Btw eine kleine anmerkung eines GW Veteranen. Trollslayer werden diejenigen Slayer genannt die Trolle JAGEN! Töten sie einen Troll werden sie zu (bevorzugtes Monster hier einfügen)-slayern, bis sie am Ende nur noch Grosse Dämonen jagen können und zu Dämonen Slayern werden.

Was die Rüstung der Slayer angeht. Bei Rüstung in Warhammer Online geht es ja per Optik hauptsächlich darum den Status des Charakters zu repräsentieren, also wären immer komplexer werdende Tätowierungen eine Möglichkeit für den Oberkörper. Und man könnte die Haarkämme weniger als Haar als als Helmslot einführen, so das die Kämme immer grösser und ausgeschmückter werden.

Was den Fluff angeht. Slayer suchen einen Ruhmreichen Tod gegen etwas möglich Unüberwindbares. Und eine Chaosinvasion holt so ziemlich jeden Slayer auf den Plan. Was wäre ein Ruhmreicherer Tod als durch Tzar Zaneks oder Malekiths Hand zu fallen (obwohl, Malekith isn Elf, vergessen wir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ausserdem, entgegen der hier oft genannten Meinung das Slayer Verstossene sind, ist es tatsächlich so, das Slayer sich selbst verstossen. Die restlichen Zwerge beäugen sie sicherlich misstrauisch, denn jeder Slayer hat etwas getan dass in der Bartling Gesellschaft einen Verlust der Ehre bedeutet, jedoch respektieren sie auch deren Entscheidung den Slayereid abzulegen. Und sobald ein Slayer seinen Schwur erfüllt hat ist sein Name wieder hergestellt.

Ausserdem würde ich gerne die Rachegelüste meines Schattenkriegers mit einem Slayer an meiner Seite ausleben. Nichts geht über den guten alten Legolas/Gimli Wettstreit "wer-legt-mehr-gegner-in-der-schlacht-um".

Also, Slayer und Moschas her... Es wird zeit das der Kampf so wird wie er sein soll. Close and Personal!!!


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Januar 2009)

Faust1983 schrieb:


> Also, Slayer und Moschas her... Es wird zeit das der Kampf so wird wie er sein soll. Close and Personal!!!



/sign


----------



## Helrok (20. Januar 2009)

ich hoffe es ist eher unwahrscheinlich, aber beim bekannten humor der entwickler könnte das paket auch heissen: "wenn ihr slayer sehen wollt, dann müsst ihr euch die haare rasieren, färben und in spiegel schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "

und der hammerer wäre dann plötzlich da, den slayer hätte man für ein addon in petto...

es gibt immer noch hammerer-items im spiel, erst gestern ist wieder eines bei einer gruppe meiner gilde in einer altdorfer instanz gedroppt. wenn man diese nicht mehr benötigen würde, wären die doch schnell aus dem loot-table (also einer datenbank) entfernt?!

mal aus einem anderen blickwinkel interpretiert...


----------



## Mikehoof (20. Januar 2009)

> ich hoffe es ist eher unwahrscheinlich, aber beim bekannten humor der entwickler könnte das paket auch heissen: "wenn ihr slayer sehen wollt, dann müsst ihr euch die haare rasieren, färben und in spiegel schauen  "



Ja das würde irgendwie passen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hoffe aber nicht sonst schaue ich hier ins Forum ein paar Tage nicht rein wegen dem gejammere.


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Januar 2009)

Ach iwo, dann geht das Diskutieren los wieso es gerade diese bestimmte Klasse "XYZ" geworden ist, und wir werfen uns begründungen und Flames an den Kopf.


----------



## Pogolinus (20. Januar 2009)

Als Leichentuch würd ich es zum momentanen Zeitpunkt noch nicht Sehen. Vieleicht gibts ja in 1-2 Jahren doch Hammerträger wer weis schon was alles noch mit zukünftigen Patches/Addons kommt ^^


----------



## joekay (20. Januar 2009)

Pogolinus schrieb:


> Als Leichentuch würd ich es zum momentanen Zeitpunkt noch nicht Sehen. Vieleicht gibts ja in 1-2 Jahren doch Hammerträger wer weis schon was alles noch mit zukünftigen Patches/Addons kommt ^^



Wenn der Hammerer jetzt nicht kommt, kommt er später. Die Klasse wird sicher nicht gekübelt, da ja doch Arbeit drin steckt. Das gleiche gilt für mich auf für die Hauptstädte.


----------

